# Problème outlook, dossier POP messages supprimés



## julia- (25 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'espère ne pas me tromper en postant ici et que la question n'a pas déjà été posée. J'ai reçu mon macbook pro le 13 juin et ai essayé de configurer mes boîtes mail. Mais je pense avoir fait une erreur puisque mes messages outlook se suppriment automatiquement et se retrouvent soit dans les messages supprimés soit dans un dossier "POP". 

Je n'y connais vraiment pas grand chose et suis un peu perdue. Sauriez-vous comment je pourrais récupérer mes mails et comment faire pour que mes messages ne se suppriment plus ?

 Je vous remercie, bonne journée!


----------



## boddy (25 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Regarde dans les Préférences / Planification.
Tu as dû programmer la suppression ou le transfert de tes messages après lecture ou après X minutes.


----------



## julia- (25 Juin 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse j'ai décoché "après récupération, supprimer la copie du serveur", j'espère que ça va marcher. Mes mails vont-ils toujours se retrouver dans le dossier POP au bout d'un certain temps ?


----------



## boddy (25 Juin 2013)

Rien à voir...

Regarde dans Outils / Règle si tu n'aurais pas mis une Règle qui déplacerait ou supprimerait les mails reçus ou lus.


----------



## Aliboron (25 Juin 2013)

julia- a dit:


> mes messages outlook se suppriment automatiquement et se retrouvent soit dans les messages supprimés soit dans un dossier "POP".


Où (dans quel dossier) regardes-tu pour voir tes messages ? Dans la boîte de réception de ton compte ? Et si tu fais une recherche, les messages "supprimés" t'apparaissent-ils ? Dans quel dossier se trouvent-ils alors ? Aurais-tu paramétré (éventuellement sans trop savoir ce que ça fait) l'affichage via le menu "Afficher" > "Filtres" ? Sinon, comme le suggère Boddy, aurais-tu créé une (ou plusieurs règles (menu "Outils") ?




julia- a dit:


> j'ai décoché "après  récupération, supprimer la copie du serveur", j'espère que ça va  marcher.


Ne fais pas ça, tant que tu n'as pas vraiment compris comment les choses se passent. Sinon tes messages vont être supprimés (pour de vrai) sur le serveur, ne te laissant plus de possibilité de les récupérer au besoin. Une fois que tout sera rentré dans l'ordre, tu pourras choisir ce réglage (éventuellement en laissant quand même la copie pendant quelques jours, par mesure de sécurité)...


----------



## julia- (25 Juin 2013)

Aliboron a dit:


> Où (dans quel dossier) regardes-tu pour voir tes messages ? Dans la boîte de réception de ton compte ? Et si tu fais une recherche, les messages "supprimés" t'apparaissent-ils ? Dans quel dossier se trouvent-ils alors ? Aurais-tu paramétré (éventuellement sans trop savoir ce que ça fait) l'affichage via le menu "Afficher" > "Filtres" ? Sinon, comme le suggère Boddy, aurais-tu créé une (ou plusieurs règles (menu "Outils") ?



Quand je vais dans ma boîte de réception sur le serveur je n'ai plus que 20 messages alors que j'en avais sur plusieurs pages auparavant. En fait je crois que j'ai du faire clique droit supprimer sur le dossier POP l'autre jour sans savoir que mes messages étaient dedans, je me suis demandé ce que c'était que ce dossier qui était apparu mais ne m'étais pas poser plus de questions aie aie aie!!! Je n'ai jamais touché aux paramètres ni créé de règles.. la seule chose que j'ai pu faire c'est ajouter ma boite hotmail sur mon nouveau mac. Le problème ne se pose que pour ce compte POP puisque pour le compte de mon école je n'ai aucun souci pour le moment. :mouais:



Aliboron a dit:


> Ne fais pas ça, tant que tu n'as pas vraiment compris comment les choses se passent. Sinon tes messages vont être supprimés (pour de vrai) sur le serveur, ne te laissant plus de possibilité de les récupérer au besoin. Une fois que tout sera rentré dans l'ordre, tu pourras choisir ce réglage (éventuellement en laissant quand même la copie pendant quelques jours, par mesure de sécurité)...



Mais je ne comprends pas bien, ce réglage était coché dans les paramètres et il indique "après la récupération supprimer la copie sur le serveur", si je le décoche ça ne devrait justement rien supprimer non ?

En tout cas, je te remercie pour ta réponse, je crois que si ça recommence je vais supprimer le compte hotmail pour éviter de perdre des mails importants comme je viens de perdre


----------



## Aliboron (25 Juin 2013)

julia- a dit:


> Quand je vais dans ma boîte de réception *sur le serveur* je n'ai plus que 20 messages alors que j'en avais sur plusieurs pages auparavant. En fait je crois que j'ai du faire clique droit supprimer sur *le dossier POP* l'autre jour sans savoir que mes messages étaient dedans, je me suis demandé ce que c'était que ce dossier qui était apparu mais ne m'étais pas poser plus de questions aie aie aie!!! Je n'ai jamais touché aux paramètres ni créé de règles.. la seule chose que j'ai pu faire c'est ajouter ma boite hotmail sur mon nouveau mac. Le problème ne se pose que pour ce compte POP puisque pour le compte de mon école je n'ai aucun souci pour le moment.


J'ai du mal à suivre. C'est sur le serveur que les messages disparaissent ou dans Outlook ? Qu'est-ce que ce "dossier POP" (un dossier que tu as créé, dans la partie "Sur mon ordinateur",) ?

Bon, il est clair que si tu as vidé ou supprimé un dossier, il n'est pas impossible que son contenu aie disparu aussi. As-tu fait une recherche dans "Tous les messages" pour voir si les messages ont réellement disparu ou s'il sont seulement cachés ?



julia- a dit:


> Mais je ne comprends pas bien, ce réglage était coché dans les paramètres et il indique "après la récupération supprimer la copie sur le serveur", si je le décoche ça ne devrait justement rien supprimer non ?


Ah oui, excuse-moi j'avais (mal) lu trop vite et cru que tu avais, justement, fait la manip inverse. En effet, du coup tu t'assure au moins d'avoir une copie récupérable le temps de bien comprendre ce qui se passe.

Bon, ceci dit, si ça peut t'aider tu peux jeter un oeil sur la page dédiée d'Yves Cornil, ça te permettra de mieux te familiariser avec Outlook et de comprendre un peu les fonctionnements, même si ça ne répond pas toujours à tout.


----------

